# Cage interior revamp



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

So I've decided to revamp the interior of Murphy's cage to make it more homey for him as well as give him some enrichment. He does not play with toys or use his wheel, so I'm debating if I should take his wheel out. I've been attempting to train him to use it and he simply does not like it. It's a Carolina Storm Bucket if this helps. He originally had a Kaytee wheel and while he used this once or twice on his own, he wasn't a big fan of it either. Any suggestions?

I filled a little pan with some fleece and pom poms for him to dig at/sleep in (he doesn't use the dig box for it's actual purpose- he digs everything out and sleeps in the space instead) and he has tons of hiding spots. He has a stuffed dinosaur he likes to drag in front of his igloo, which is filled with fleece strips. He has a snuggle sack, and I just got him a pvc pipe and a couple of new hideaways. I will try to post some pictures when I am done. 

Anyone have any other suggestions for a hedgie who is disinterested in toys? I have read the sticky, most of the enrichment items appear to be for active hedgies, while Murphy is pretty lazy. He's more of a snuggler.


----------



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

Update- He likes pom poms and pvc pipes guys! He's been rolling the poms around his cage and he absolutely loves crawling in and out of the pipe.


----------



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

I got a Nature's Hideaway Grass Hut, realizing too late this might not be good for Murphy's eyes. Anyone think this could be a poking hazard?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CAGE3M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would keep the wheel in, personally, in case he decides to try it out again. Double check the amount of tilt, how high or low it is, etc. & see if any of that makes a difference (if you haven't already).

Honestly, the digging the stuff out of the dig box is still enrichment, though it doesn't seem like what most people think of. He's still interacting with the object & "digging" a place to sleep. I would continue to keep that in & just refill it each night that he digs it out.

Glad he likes the pom poms! If he likes to roll those around, I would suggest trying a feeder ball to put his kibble in - he may try to roll it around on his own and then get a happy surprise if food or treats come out. You could also put live mealworms in it so they crawl out.

Even for lazy hedgehogs, I'd try some of the food foraging ideas. Make sure he still has an easy way to get food & carefully monitor how much he's eating, but if you start with easy things like just placing kibble or treats in various areas around the cage, just sitting out, he may start to venture out more in hopes of finding tasty things.

The grass hut looks like it'd be okay to me - it doesn't have anything intentionally sticking out like the Snak Shacks some people have tried to buy. I'd just keep an eye on it in case he scratches or chews at it & gets some pieces loose & sticking out, and keep in mind it'll be difficult to totally sanitize & will probably need to be pitched eventually.


----------



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

He's not a big treat fan honestly. :l I've given him mealworms and he only eats them sometimes when they're mixed with his food. I will look into the feeder ball as he does love his kibble. Do you have any suggestions? Amazon doesn't seem to have any good ones for small animals.

I did check the tilt on his wheel, everything seems fine. I'll keep encouraging him to use it, although for the moment his only uses it to sleep under.

I do put his dig box back together each night, he does seem to enjoy building a nest with the fleece strips as well.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would look at the ones for cats, they should be workable for a hedgehog. This site is amazing & has some good info that might help you choose a product! http://foodpuzzlesforcats.com/rolling-puzzles

How does he feel about wet food? There are some puzzles that would work really well with wet food & baby food if he's interested in either of those at all. Sucks when they're so picky about things!


----------



## wendythehedgehog (Oct 22, 2017)

I was inspired by your ideas and tried the pompom ball pit myself. She absolutely loves it. It's been in there for only a few minutes and she's playing with all the pompoms and has anointed herself 3x already. She just loves to bite them, pick them up, and put them outside the box.


----------



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks so much for the puzzle link!

I'm so glad to hear your girl loves the pom poms. Murphy does the same thing, he drags them around his cage and stuffs them under his wheel.


----------

